# Ikea Expedit shelves.



## Wardsweb

For those looking for an inexpensive solution for your records, Ikea has a great shelf. I've been using this one for years without an issue. I did add a block of wood under the center to help carry the weight from all that vinyl.


----------



## 8086

Very nice. How do you keep your optical media stored?


----------



## Wardsweb

8086 said:


> Very nice. How do you keep your optical media stored?


The cabinet came from SpinKeeper The one on the site now is espresso, but mine is mahogany. I don't know if they ran out, but you may be able to find elsewhere online.


----------



## Tonto

Nice to see you're a Door's fan, truely some special tunes. I like the way it keeps sounding better & better the louder you crank it up.


----------



## paulster

I use the same shelves, but I like to have the vinyl in boxes, so I bought Kottebo boxes that fit perfectly and stained them black. They worked out really nicely.








In natural finish they don't look great, but with a really heavy black stain you end up just seeing the texture and the stitching, which looks really good!


----------

